

Keyboardio kickstarter launch - seanmadsen
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/keyboardio/the-model-01-an-heirloom-grade-keyboard-for-seriou

======
lhl
I've been following along since Jesse's earliest builds and blogposts (HN from
2yrs ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6891893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6891893)
) so it's been awesome to see it turn into a real-deal hardware startup (ran
into them in Shenzen while they were doing the Highway1 incubator) and for the
KS to finally launch. Can't wait to get mine.

------
sedev
The crafts that I spend all my time on are about text, and for me that means
that they flow through keyboards. I'm absolutely thrilled to see someone
taking on the project of making a fundamental tool like the keyboard so much
better; it reminds me of how programming concepts from the '70s and '80s took
a very long time to reach the mainstream consensus of working coders.

------
melling
"We've scoured the globe, testing dozens of different keyswitches from
companies including Cherry, Unicomp, Greetech, Kailh, Gateron and Razer before
selecting what we believe to be some of the best keyswitches made today: the
Matias Quiet Click mechanical keyswitches."

Has anyone here tried both the Cherry switches and the Matias ones? How does
it feel to type on them? I currently use Cherry Browns.

~~~
ptomato
In my personal opinion, Cherry Clears are a strictly better version of Cherry
Browns on all axes, and the Matias Quiet Click switches are better still. I
much prefer them.

~~~
technomancy
I strongly agree with this. Cherry browns don't have very much tactility to
them. Cherry clears add tactility, but IMO the springs are too heavy; the
Matias ones sit right in between these two. Matias also has a higher actuation
point, which I prefer.

The difference between Matias and Cherry isn't as pronounced with their clicky
switches, but for the quiet ones I prefer Matias.

(Disclaimer: I sell keyboard kits for a living and am in the process of
transitioning my product away from Cherry to Matias.)

------
georgeoliver
Well I was hoping they'd break 50k in the first 30 minutes, but 47k+ isn't
bad!

------
dkhenry
I love that someone is paying more attention to the keyboard space as
switching to an Ergodox is the best thing I have ever done, but I don't like
this one. I wish them the best of luck, but the lack of full open source (
hardware and sofware ) is really a limiter for me, I can't make changes or
improvements I am just stuck with whatever they decided was best.

~~~
lhl
Err, what? Their open source policy is stated in the video and in the text.
Every keyboard ships w/ a screwdriver and the firmware is on github.
[https://github.com/obra/KeyboardioFirmware](https://github.com/obra/KeyboardioFirmware)

"We believe, quite strongly, that you own the things you buy from us. You are
100% welcome to open your keyboard up, flash its firmware, reflash its
bootloader, solder weird connectors onto the circuit boards or flash our
firmware onto something else. (Do note that we're not going to be able to help
you out a lot after you do some of those things.) To make all of this as easy
as possible for you, your Model 01 will ship with a screwdriver, firmware &
bootloader source code, schematics, and all the CAD you need to design your
own enclosure."

~~~
dkhenry
yeah but no mention of the schematics for the circuit boards, or the existing
designs of the enclosure. If you look at the ergodox they ship the gerbers for
the circuit board as well as STL files for the enclosure.

~~~
lhl
"schematics, and all the CAD you need to design your own enclosure" does not
count as a mention of schematics?

If that's not enough for you, then it's not, but it sounds like you're just
arguing to argue. (FWIW I've soldered my own ErgoDox. I've also backed the
Model 01.)

Anyway, I'm going to back away from this thread now. Good luck, guy.

